# 18 month old male



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Lol unknown lines, probably American show but messed up by bad breeding

How do people stack their dogs and especially have them stand there stacked without anyone holding them. It took me 5 mins to get this. This is the best of the pics. Others are much worse

If this is not good enough then I will try again


I don't know how visible it is but he has a curve on his back, by his butt. 
Also, his back legs are unstable, like they're always close together and he sways on them sometimes. I'm assuming it's because he keeps them so close together that it's hard to balance on them


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I get Harley to stack without anyone holding him by teaching "stay" and rewarding him after I place him in a good stack without him moving. 
I think the photo should be more of a side view.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

OK then I will try and repost in a few days


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

What do you mean by a side view? I thought that's what I did lol


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

lalachka said:


> What do you mean by a side view? I thought that's what I did lol


Lol sorry. The photo seems more angled towards the rear.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Here's Harley's stack. It's not the best, but it shows all of the dog from a side view. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Lol it's MUCH better than mine. OK I guess I will torture my dog for a few days. I will post back whenever)))))

Your dog has a beautiful structure, not that I know much about it. Just to me he does.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

lalachka said:


> Lol it's MUCH better than mine. OK I guess I will torture my dog for a few days. I will post back whenever)))))
> 
> Your dog has a beautiful structure, not that I know much about it. Just to me he does.


Well, it took me a few _hundred_ times lol. 
He has a very feminine structure.  Your guy at least looks masculine.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

HarleyTheGSD said:


> Well, it took me a few _hundred_ times lol.
> 
> He has a very feminine structure.  Your guy at least looks masculine.



OK then. I started stacking him today for the first time and omg, that had to be recorded. The chasing him around the room, him sitting just when I'm about to take a pic, him moving the leg back just when I'm about to take a pic. 

I was like, how do people do this????


Feminine? Maybe a little, I can't see his face though

Why do you say he looks feminine? How thin he is? He's a little elegant for sure. 

To me still has nice legs, nice back.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

lalachka said:


> OK then. I started stacking him today for the first time and omg, that had to be recorded. The chasing him around the room, him sitting just when I'm about to take a pic, him moving the leg back just when I'm about to take a pic.
> 
> I was like, how do people do this????
> 
> ...


Yes, it definitely takes a while to get the hang of it. 

He has very lean muscle and a small head. He was neutered at six months, so that is probably why. I can definitely tell a difference when comparing him to my two year old intact male. Oh well, I still think he's handsome.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

HarleyTheGSD said:


> Yes, it definitely takes a while to get the hang of it.
> 
> 
> 
> He has very lean muscle and a small head. He was neutered at six months, so that is probably why. I can definitely tell a difference when comparing him to my two year old intact male. Oh well, I still think he's handsome.



He's def beautiful. It's interesting you mentioned the neutering. In a diff thread people were saying their dogs still look manly

Can yu post a pic of your intact male?


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

lalachka said:


> He's def beautiful. It's interesting you mentioned the neutering. In a diff thread people were saying their dogs still look manly
> 
> Can yu post a pic of your intact male?


I believe his lack of masculinity is due to neutering, because I saw photos of his parents and siblings. They all had well developed muscle, and the males were very masculine. 
I do believe, though, that sometimes femininity and masculinity can be genetic. 

My phone isn't allowing me to post photos at the moment, but you can look at my albums of Varick and Harley. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

